# Just how sick can things get?



## 1feral1 (22 Oct 2009)

This has made big news here the last few days.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/national/cleric-sheik-haron-on-hate-mail-charges/story-e6frf7l6-1225789655863

-------------------

Shared IAW the usual.....

Cleric Sheik Haron on hate mail charges after allegedly sending offensive letters to families of fallen soldiers 
AAP, Janet Fife-Yeomans, Tim Vollmer From: Herald Sun October 22, 2009 12:00AM 164 commentsIncrease Text Size Decrease Text Size Print Email Share Add to Digg Add to del.icio.us Add to Facebook Add to Kwoff Add to Myspace Add to Newsvine What are these? 

Charged ... Mufti Sheik Haron. Source: The Daily Telegraph 
A MAN harassed by anti-war mail after his son was killed in Afghanistan says immigrants who can't adapt to Australian life and values should live elsewhere. 

Private Gregory Michael Sher, 30, was killed in a rocket attack in Oruzgan Province, in southern Afghanistan, in January.

He was the eighth Australian Defence Force soldier to be killed in Afghanistan since 2002, but the first to die as a result of indirect fire.

Mr Sher's father Felix received a phone call and letters, allegedly from self-styled Muslim cleric Sheikh Haron, just before his son's funeral.

"I feel bad that you have lost your son but I don't feel bad that a murderer of innocent civilians has lost his life,'' a line in one of the letters reportedly said.

Other Australian families of men killed in Afghanistan have allegedly received similar letters in the past two years.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
Related Coverage
Emotional tribute: 'Hearts ache' for tragic commando 
End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
On Tuesday, Haron was charged with seven counts of using a postal service, or similar service, to menace, harass, or cause offence and was bailed to appear in court next month.

He was granted bail to appear in court on November 10.

Mr Sher says he's now waiting for justice to take its course.

"There is no point in getting angry or upset, nothing is going to be achieved by it,'' he told 3AW radio this morning.

Asked if he had something to say to Mr Haron, Mr Sher called on immigrants whose values were not in line with the general community to live elsewhere.

"What I would like to say (is) that when people immigrate to Australia, when they actually do so with the intention of integrating with the general community and living in peace and harmony, rather than confronting it, and causing tension and conflict, and irrespective of what one's religious beliefs are, one can still live happily with the community but not dissolve,'' he said.

"If people don't like what's happening in Australia, live elsewhere.''

In the letters Haron allegedly wrote to grieving parents and wives - one addressed to a widow, care of a funeral home - he apparently branded some of the soldiers as "criminals", "killers" and "murderers" fighting a war of invasion.

Haron is also accused of penning letters to the families of Michael Fussell, Mathew Hopkins, Brett Till, Jason Marks, Luke Worsley and Benjamin Ranaudo.

One of his letters was allegedly hand-delivered to Brett Till's widow at his funeral.

Counter-terrorism police arrested Haron - a 45-year-old Iranian-born immigrant who claims to be a Muslim spiritual leader - at his Sydney home on Tuesday.

Haron said he would fight the charges.

"I believe that I am innocent, of course. Later I can explain everything," he said outside court.

The letters have been posted on a website attributed to Haron.

Sher family friend Ben Hirsh said he was aware a number of grieving families had received anti-war letters.

"Getting any anti-war letters is disgusting," he said.

"How can you call yourself Australian (if you send such mail). I hope they bring down the full weight of the law on anyone who does."

Pte Luke Worsley's father John said: "You have just got the news of the loss of your son - and then this happens."

--------------------------

As an Australian I am totally disgusted in this behaviour, and even the PM has spoken out.

Lets hope there will be some justice.

The "sheikh's" Australian website has now been shut down, however many videos can be found on youtube.

Here is one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5hQSxIFmTg

This is about a letter to a Digger's family. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMs8APOJazc - Absolutely pathetic! 

You decide on how you feel about this or if such letters were written to the families of those Canadians KIA.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Oct 2009)

What the PM says....

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/kevin-rudd-outraged-at-sheiks-letters/story-e6freuy9-1225790202274

Shared IAW the usual.....

Kevin Rudd outraged at sheik's letters 
By Malcolm Farr and Kara Lawrence From: The Daily Telegraph October 23, 2009 12:00AM Increase Text Size Decrease Text Size Print Email Share Add to Digg Add to del.icio.us Add to Facebook Add to Kwoff Add to Myspace Add to Newsvine What are these? 

Fury ... self-styled Muslim cleric Sheik Haron. Source: The Daily Telegraph 
THE prosecution of Iranian-born Sheik Haron, who is accused of sending vile letters to the families of dead Diggers, could lead to major citizenship law changes. 

Prime Minister Kevin Rudd yesterday said he would "reflect" on the citizenship status of a migrant if they had betrayed "certain undertakings" made when they became an Australian citizen.

But he said it "may or may not be possible to adjust the laws". At the extreme, a change could include the revocation of citizenship, followed by deportation.

Currently citizenship can't be removed unless it was obtained through fraud or a serious crime was committed, and not acknowledged, before it was granted.

The allegations against Sheik Haron have sparked community outrage, which the Prime Minister yesterday shared.

"You know, when you pick up the front page of The Tele today, I think people, I think their stomachs turned," Mr Rudd said. Sheik Haron - an Australian citizen - is facing criminal charges related to allegations he sent letters to the families of seven Australian soldiers killed serving in Afghanistan. He allegedly described the fallen Diggers as "criminals", "killers", and "murderers".

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
Mr Rudd's comments came as The Daily Telegraph learned a Campsie property was being converted by Sheik Haron for use as an Islamic spiritual teaching centre and book shop.

Neighbours of the property, which is just off Canterbury Rd, said the man occupied the rented former auto-repair building in September and had been visiting the site during its fit-out. Abbas Rana, who runs a caryard next door, said he spoke to Sheik Haron on Wednesday. He said Haron had previously asked him if he could put a sign advertising the opening of his Islamic book store on his caryard's main-road frontage and Mr Rana agreed but it had not eventuated as the bookstore was not yet open.

Another neighbour Ross, the owner of an auto-repair shop who did not want his last name published, said he was shocked at the allegations against his low-key neighbour, who had always arrived on his own and on foot to let in tradespeople to give quotes for renovation work.

"He said to me he was going to make it a book store and was going to do spiritual teaching," said Ross, who added that work on the bookshelves had begun.

The owner of the building yesterday said he had dealt with a woman referred on to him by a real estate agent.

However, he had not spoken to the renters since then.

Despite repeated attempts to contact Sheik Haron yesterday, he did not return phone calls.

Defence Personnel Minister Greg Combet, after a complaint yesterday, said it was best if the Sheik's website was shut down while court proceedings were still pending. Those who logged on were greeted with the words "This account has been suspended."

-------------

Lets hope laws can be ammended to have such 'citizens' removed with their citizenships revoked.

OWDU


----------



## PanaEng (23 Oct 2009)

I think that after gaining citizenship they should have a probation period - if they **** up like this, citizenship should be revoked and deported.

I am not against multiculturalism. Every culture has something good to bring to the mix - what I'm against is bringing the problems with them.

cheers,
Frank


----------

